# How long should I leave it before I take him off the street?



## Jayne 2019 (Jun 16, 2019)

Hi I've been keeping my eye on two cats that live on a neighbouring street. I've knocked on doors and it's taken a week find out the black and white one that's out 24/7 doesn't live at the houses of the yards I've seen him in.

The other day I put a paper collar on him but he took it off. Today it's managed to to stay on 12 hours. I've just been out again to feed him and he was in the back yard of a take away where he was earlier. I'm hoping to rehome him with a cat charity if he's stray.

How long should I leave it now? I really want to take him in a.s.a.p but don't want to take someone's cat. I'm going to take him to the vets to get scanned for a microchip and aged. I'm guessing he's six to eight months but I'm not good at aging cats.


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

I would try putting up flyers or putting out an ad. I don’t know the laws there but here I check the internet on lost pet sites, adevertise , check the neighborhood and put up signs. I also call regional vets , pounds and rescues. If no owner is found in a few weeks, I rescue the kitty. Check the laws in your area too. Every place has different rules where I live. It may be different there. 
Thank you for looking out for that kitty! You are a lifesaver!


----------



## Jayne 2019 (Jun 16, 2019)

Thanks for the advice. I'm gonna put a flyer up after I've taken him in and put a photo in local Facebook groups.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Can we see a photo? If he is only 6 to 8 months he definitely shouldn't be on the streets! My Poppy was that age when we brought her in from the streets. We put up posters but nobody came. She is now the sweetest little thing, although has some very funny personality traits from living out there so young. We spayed her and she is now an indoor cat!


----------



## Jayne 2019 (Jun 16, 2019)

He's a year old. I've had him neutered and just taken him to the vets today for his first inoculations. He should be taken in by a local cat charity before his next shot is due. Here's a photo anyways. He's a cutie.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2017)

Bless you for helping him.


----------



## Jayne 2019 (Jun 16, 2019)

He's so cute. I wanna keep him but my cat doesn't like other cats and I know the cat charity will find him a great home.


----------

